# Regular Season Game #15: Houston Rockets @ Phoenix Suns



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Houston Rockets @ Phoenix Suns. Phoenix, AZ 
US Airways Center 9:00pm EST*

*Houston*








*(10-4, 3rd in West)
Probable Starters*







































*@*

*Phoenix Suns*








*(7-6, 9th in West)
Probable Starters*






































​
Amare is back, and beginning to show glimpses of his former self. After a shaky start the Suns are looking good again, and we must avoid playing to their game (esp. having just played last night) if we want to escape this one with a win.

Key versus the Suns - make easy baskets. The Phoenix defense will be very focused on Yao (Diaw has done a good job on him in the past), so it will be extremely crucial for everyone else to make their open shots. But if our shooting resembles anything like the T'Wolves game, we are doomed. This would be the perfect game to give Novak some playing time, so hope he'll make an appearance sometime this game and contribute. Chuck will also be a key to this game, as he'll make the Suns work for every defensive rebound and prevent them from jumping on too many fast breaks.

On paper, the Suns are looking very good, but they still have weaknesses and we can beat them if we play to our game. We know what we can expect from Yao, its up to everyone else in the roster to step it up.

GOOOOOO ROCKETS!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

If its high intensity and high speed(given its the Suns it most likely will be) can we keep it going for 4 quaters. Esp considering we r backing up after another game?

Im hoping the bench can contibute especially Deke,V-span,Padgett & Novak. They got no or little time aginst the Timberwolves. 

Hayes after tusselling with Garnett how will he back up against Diaw/Amare/Marion?????

Im predicting a win for the Rockets though. The game will be slowed down and McGrady will make shots this game.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

this is a good chance to show how good our defence actually is and we are a quick team aside from yao, but he should be able to keep up the pace with amare


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

It will be a true test of how far we have come so far. Even with Phoenix not performing on all cylinders, we will really need to be prepared.

Furthermore we have never really done well against the Suns in recent seasons


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

Just to hop off topic for a second.. you know what really irritates me.. even though Chuck has started more games than Jho, ESPN.com still has Jho as the starter and Hayes as a backup. Irritating.

Anyway. This is going to be a challenge. (I love a good challenge) Especially if we have no Tmac (though I am guessing he should be fine for the game.. wrap him up trainer and send him to the floor)


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

vBookie Rules


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

I would love for Bonzi to be ready for this game...btw...we won't see alot of Hayes tonight...it'll be a ton of V-Span, i think.

Rockets win 113-103


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*



crazyfan said:


> It will be a true test of how far we have come so far. Even with Phoenix not performing on all cylinders, we will really need to be prepared.
> 
> Furthermore we have never really done well against the Suns in recent seasons


The good news for you is that the Suns aren't running like they did last year. They start with Marion-Diaw-Stoudemire, but often end up playing Amare and Kurt Thomas together in the same lineup. While the Suns need to keep giving those two time together, that sorta plays into the Rockets hands. We'll see what D'Antoni does.

But really it'll probably just come down to whether or not Houston hits their open shots out of the doubles.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

Is TMac playing for sure tonight? Will be interesting to see how effective he will actually be with the abdomen sprain.

Out of shape or not, Bonzi needs to be on the floor tonight. Without Snyder, we need someone else who can post up a smaller player like Barbosa down low.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

Chuck Hayes could have a career year tonight.

Mike D'Antoni will have Diaw double on Yao and he'll have
a wideopen jumpshot.

I pray he airballs the first shot and looses all confidence! =)


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Chuck Hayes could have a career year tonight.
> 
> Mike D'Antoni will have Diaw double on Yao and he'll have
> a wideopen jumpshot.
> ...


A career year all in one night!? Yipes! Heehee

Suns get killed by roleplayers like Battier and Hayes. Oberto annihilated us with a 12-12 FG game. They got torched by Millsap and Harpring in Utah. Guys like James Singleton on the Clippers or Ronny Turiaf of the Lakers, dunno why but they just hurt us! Indeed, Hayes could have a very good night.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

omg ... minnesota made me poor as... damn rafer


----------



## fobbie (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

anyong know what channel the game will be on for tonight?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*



fobbie said:


> anyong know what channel the game will be on for tonight?


The game is on NBA TV tonight I believe.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

I need 35 pts from Yao tonight


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

Since the game is on TNT they should consider activating Bonzi so that he can showcase his skills against a good team in a nationally televised game. Raise his stock so that we can trade him and JHo for a starting PF.

Agreed though, Yao needs to score 35 and we need to shot at least 46 plus percent from the field in order to win this game.

Interesting side note: Before tonight only five 10 game winners in the NBA right now. Four of them are in the West and three of them are in the Southwest Division. (Spurs, Dallas, Houston).


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

Yao will beast Amare


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*



jdiggidy said:


> Since the game is on TNT


I thought it was on NBATV??


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*



HayesFan said:


> I thought it was on NBATV??


you would be right


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

So if anyone has TVU player or Sopcast you can get this game via NBATV channel


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

We are doomed!!


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

:no: :no:


yaontmac said:


> We are doomed!!


Uh-oh...someone's turning into another Dream Hakeem.... :no:


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

I think we might actually pull this off...assuming the crowd does not get too loud ova there!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

Novak started?? WTF


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

this will be a high scoring game. very fun to watch.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

Novak randomly started. He goes from playing 0 mins all season to starting. But he shoul dbe.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

I knew he was going to start Novak!! Why?? Cuz we got nothing to lose. Novak probably moves faster than Hayes right now and we need his 3's against PHX.

But Suns are just way too fast for us...


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

Amare looks really good. i am proud of him comin back from that injury. i know it isnt easy


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

Yao will be taken out of this game. He just not conditioned to play against them.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

If your gonna have the defensive liability konwn as Novak then pass to him!!


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

whenever Yao gets in foult rouble early we lose


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

T-Mac makes me sick with his pathetic jumpshot selection. He settles for stupid early 20 footers and bricks.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

Nice, jacking up 3's


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

We just cant keep up with this team. WTF is up with all the ticky tack fouls!?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

JUST as I'm thinking that the rockets advertise their passes WAY TOO MUCH, we get a pass stolen... great


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

tmac looks dead.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

we are shooting .462 from the field. that isnt bad. but we need to rebound and play defense


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

This is going to be a blowout... terrible call by the refs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

what in the hell is with all the 3's?


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

I think I'll just take a peek back in 2 hours, make sure I don't have to watch the rest of this massacre.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

wow VSpan just earned a couple games in JVG's dog house for that dumb foul


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

the shots we get are horrible. jvg needs to create an offense!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

what is with every1 shooting except for yao

y is JL3 in the game seriously


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

this is one of the worst shooting exhibitions ive seen in my life


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

ZZzZZ does anyone on the team understand the word pass besides yao


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

good work by alston.... vspan did more than him in 2 minutes


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

we are getting killed on the boards. wtf? when we dont beat the suns on the boards, we cant beat them. plain and simple.


----------



## sky_123 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

why Yao gets into the foul trouble again, it is a f******* trap :upset:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

Yao and Rafer killed our run


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

TAKE T-MAC OUT

god he sucks


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

i like this game now. rox down 4.


----------



## marcjcbs (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

anyone watched the series between LAL and SUNS last season?compared with Phil,JVG is a basketball virgin.
U've got to realize the weakness of suns' tactical system if u wanna win.Controlling the rhythm!


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

whats wrong with t-mac? You know what might wake him up? Benching him for nearly an entire game haha, that would really fire him up


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

Why Does Tmac Keep Shooting?!

he seriously chooses the WORST times to be selfish


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*



sherwin said:


> Yao and Rafer killed our run


yao?

if we take out tmac, who can take his spot? no one else is any better.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*



Stat O said:


> whats wrong with t-mac? You know what might wake him up? Benching him for nearly an entire game haha, that would really fire him up


I like it!


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

WOW...21-9 run to start the third...what the hell happened in that locker room? Bet they had that "liquid", which was water, from the Space Jam movie...


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

yao is so frail against the suns..


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

why is t-mac so lazy in the last 7 sec?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

this is a public service announcement brought to you by pimped out:

when you have 18 field goal attempts and 9 points, STOP SHOOTING!

thank you for your time.

edit: on the flip side. 18 points on 9 shots, KEEP SHOOTING!


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*



sherwin said:


> yao is so frail against the suns..


Well...playing the least amount of minutes on the floor of ALL the starters besides Novak, and scoring 18 + 6 rebs, is not toooo badd.....


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

70-67 entering the 4th...god, I hope the Rockets don't lose this game!


----------



## sky_123 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

tmac is dead


----------



## I Ball (May 30, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

Keep it up SKiP....he's killing them with the threes


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

Why Tmac Still In Game?!!!!


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*



sherwin said:


> Why Tmac Still In Game?!!!!


Fudge that! Why is Rafer still in the game? Novak should and would shine in the 4th. Put him in, JVG!!


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

mcgrady finally stopped bricking...he hit two in a row...wow lol..


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

OMFG! stop the presses. [strike]ryan bowen[/strike] tmac made a 3.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

finally tmac hits 2 shtos and we're up by 2.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

Great, leave Nash wide open twice. Ughhhhhh

Rafer is so stupid!!!


----------



## sky_123 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

it makes me think of the "Rox vs Spur" game. but for this time, role has changed


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

JVG needs to make some substitutions and get some offense b/c these guys are tired. This is his problem. He refuses to sub in 4th.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

Make A Sub For Gods Sake Van Gundy!! God


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

THATS A JUMP BALL 

This is the crappiest officiating I've seen all season


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

with van gundy's foolishness, rockets tiredness, and referee's idiocy, we cannot win. game over


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

Jvg just made a sub...Battier for Hayes who is out! CRAP!


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

We are commiting wayy too many fouls...


----------



## ryan123 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

are the game choppy on TVUplayer NBATV for u guys


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

time for a novak comeback.. or someone.. we are out of gas


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*



sherwin said:


> time for a novak comeback.. or someone.. we are out of gas


even after the 3rd quarter we are still shooting 33 percent for the game. Horrible


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

t-mac is so impatient! go back to novak! i swear he gets selfish at the worst times and unselfish at the worst times as well


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

Tmac's shot sickens me. Looking at him now, you never woulda guessed that he used to put up 32 a game.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

tmac gets hot too late.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

out rebounded by 20
PHX out rebounded us by 20

oh my


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

Ouch, these last 2 games are reminding me of the old Rockets team... sickening. 

All of a sudden, we are not looking like a top tier team anymore. T-Mac needs to go back to his PG mentality, 'cuz we can't afford to have him shoot like that...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

the rockets are going to lose there next game. they need to follow the trend.

longhorns football: 2 game losing streak
houston texans: 2 game losing streak
san antonio spurs: 2 game losing streak

then longhorns basketball team will lose to gonzaga and LSU and it will be a perfect 5 for 5. the sports gods must really like ****ing with me.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*



OneBadLT123 said:


> out rebounded by 20
> PHX out rebounded us by 20
> 
> oh my


20 is always bad, but I'm not really surprised it happened. Yao only played 28 minutes. Hayes only played 17 though he got you 8 rebounds.

The Alston, Head, McGrady, Battier, Hayes lineup is just too small to consistently get rebounds Those 4 combined for 29 rebounds, which is about as much as you can ask from them. The problem is that Novak cannot rebound, and V-Span and Lucas were also worked into the lineup. Bonzi or even Juwan Howard would have definitely helped here, and no Mutombo tonight either. I mean, there was one small point in time where they had Battier at C and McGrady at PF.

Then, you have a solid rebounding crew in Marion, Amare, Kurt. Those three are getting more and more playing time together, and when they're on the floor for big minutes they can get some serious rebounds. 

And lastly, tired legs.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

I think that's the main reason why Novak has not been playing all season, he really brings nothing to the table other than shooting. The kid's gotta work hard to develop the other aspects of his game to earn more PT...

T-Mac needs to smarten up and think about how he can help this team win right now.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> 20 is always bad, but I'm not really surprised it happened. Yao only played 28 minutes. Hayes only played 17 though he got you 8 rebounds.
> 
> The Alston, Head, McGrady, Battier, Hayes lineup is just too small to consistently get rebounds Those 4 combined for 29 rebounds, which is about as much as you can ask from them. The problem is that Novak cannot rebound, and V-Span and Lucas were also worked into the lineup. Bonzi or even Juwan Howard would have definitely helped here, and no Mutombo tonight either. I mean, there was one small point in time where they had Battier at C and McGrady at PF.
> 
> ...


:laugh: juwan helping :laugh: thats funny. your funny.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*



Yao Mania said:


> I think that's the main reason why Novak has not been playing all season, he really brings nothing to the table other than shooting. The kid's gotta work hard to develop the other aspects of his game to earn more PT...
> 
> T-Mac needs to smarten up and think about how he can help this team win right now.


He doesn't need to smarten up. He needs to improve that shooting percentage. He was absolutely atrocious tonight from the field until the last 2 minutes. (which did nothing) When he puts up a shot now, I expect him to brick it. I only pray each time that it hits the front of the rim hard and bounces out to Houston.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*



bronx43 said:


> He doesn't need to smarten up. He needs to improve that shooting percentage. He was absolutely atrocious tonight from the field until the last 2 minutes. (which did nothing) When he puts up a shot now, I expect him to brick it. I only pray each time that it hits the front of the rim hard and bounces out to Houston.


Improving that shooting % is part of smartening up, he needs to learn to take better % shots, or to pass up a shot that he's used to taking back in the Orlando days.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*



Pimped Out said:


> :laugh: juwan helping :laugh: thats funny. your funny.


Juwan Howard has been one of your more efficient rebounders this year, though only playing 16 minutes per game. Right, I know...it's the in thing to rip on Howard. I know, he sucks. He really does. But still, he's a better rebounder than Novak and they could have used a little size (height with weight) in there.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*



Yao Mania said:


> Improving that shooting % is part of smartening up, he needs to learn to take better % shots, or to pass up a shot that he's used to taking back in the Orlando days.


Watching the game tonight, his shots were relatively easy, he simply didn't make them. He would come off the screen and raise up to shoot it. Back in the day, that would be a 50% shot easily. Watching highlight footage of McGrady, I can barely recognize him.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Juwan Howard has been one of your more efficient rebounders this year, though only playing 16 minutes per game. Right, I know...it's the in thing to rip on Howard. I know, he sucks. He really does. But still, he's a better rebounder than Novak and they could have used a little size (height with weight) in there.


I think it was a calculated risk to play Novak tonight. What Gumby shouldn't have done though is to put him in for Hayes, who is really the only guy that can grab us rebounds.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*



Yao Mania said:


> I think it was a calculated risk to play Novak tonight. What Gumby shouldn't have done though is to put him in for Hayes, who is really the only guy that can grab us rebounds.


I like having Novak in there with Yao, because he's a good enough shooter to keep the defense honest. But when Yao goes out with foul trouble, it makes zero sense for me to keep Novak in the game because noone's going to get him enough open shots to make it worth while. But hey, 'tis no biggie an' all. Was just trying to explain why the rebounding woes happened. :cheers:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

They didnt added the 1 free throw Yao made to the score.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Juwan Howard has been one of your more efficient rebounders this year, though only playing 16 minutes per game. Right, I know...it's the in thing to rip on Howard. I know, he sucks. He really does. But still, he's a better rebounder than Novak and they could have used a little size (height with weight) in there.


Juwan wasn't getting many rebounds in the first few games he played, but when Chuck went out he started getting more. Then when Chuck came back he continued doing better on rebounding (maybe to try and keep his pt?)

Who are the oldest people on the team Padgett, JHo and Mutombo... who didn't play last night ... those same three guys. JVG was trying to run with the Suns using all his youth.. and it backfired because until now they haven't even been getting garbage minutes.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

What I think is, I think we tried to play their style. We changed to their style and tried to beat them. In the third quarter, we played Rockets ball and look what happened. We dont play that sort of style usually and it hurt us. We are not a fast running, 3 point shooting team. We need 1/2 court sets and offenses.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #14: Houston Rockets v.s. Phoenix Suns*

Something else I noticed is when Chuck isn't on the floor, no one sets good screens for one another. That's one of the "intangibles" that he brings to the table. Battier occasionally sets one, but not as frequently as CH does. 

This doesn't seem like it would be that big of a deal, but it gives the guards more room to manuever to pass the ball.

I thought that we would come out in the third and have a good quarter and we did. Eventually (hopefully sooner rather than later) we are going to be able to pull out games like this. 

JVG is going to use this one to do loooooooots of teaching. There were "do this and don't do this" all over the court last night.

Bring on the Cavs!


----------

